#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-10-24
<Cyril_> salut tous le monde
<cqfd93> salut !
<Cyril_> Une petite question, comment je peut retrouver facilement le lien vers une chaîne sur Launchpad ?
<cqfd93> cyril_ : recherche un bout de texte ne contenant ni backslash ni apostrophe
<Cyril2> Merci
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-10-27
<teolemon> YoBoY, je valide une poignée de tes traductions dans le guide serveur
<teolemon> je sais que ça te tient à cœur
<teolemon> :-)
<YoBoY> ba, que tu les valides ou pas… ^^"
<teolemon> on s'est concentré sur le bureau
<teolemon> et le manuel ubuntu
<YoBoY> c'est bien normal
<teolemon> quoi ?
<YoBoY> de se concentrer sur le desktop :)
<teolemon> non: que tu les valides ou pas… ^^"
<teolemon> :-P
<teolemon> et je découvre le guide d'installation
<teolemon> facepalm
<teolemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/installation-guide/
<YoBoY> non mais il est pas traduisible, oublie le
<YoBoY> faudrait le traduire chez debian
<YoBoY> et la génération j'ai tout simplement pas réussis
<YoBoY> (et le guide d'installation c'est pourtant super old :D)
<teolemon> commentez >> basculer en commentaire
<teolemon> referer >> reporter
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> je pensais qu'ils avaient forké pour 13.10
<teolemon> comme ils avaient fait pour GNOME
<YoBoY> pas à première vue
<teolemon> me prenant au passage une volée de bois vert
<teolemon> de la part des membres GNOME de l'équipe :-)
<teolemon> je rappelle qu'il reste donc le guide serveur
<teolemon> le guide d'empaquetage
<teolemon> et les ddtp
<teolemon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/saucy
<YoBoY> pourquoi par les membres gnome ?
<teolemon> parce que c'était un fork de leur guide
<teolemon> et que les trad avaient pas été importées
<teolemon> du coup, j'ai eu de belles retraductions
<teolemon> ^^
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-10-21
<YoBoY> plop
<YoBoY> ZobjO_o, t'as réussis à t'en sortir ?
<ZobjO_o> pas vraiment .... :-/
<ZobjO_o> je ne sais plus la personne que j'avais eu en contact
<ZobjO_o>  :(
<YoBoY> Pierre ?
<YoBoY> t'as contacté qui ?
<ZobjO_o> personne pour le moment ne sachant plus avec qui j'avais échangé
<ZobjO_o> la personne cherchait des gens pour actualiser les images du guide
<YoBoY> ha ok, c'est l'autre personne ^^
<ZobjO_o> tu vois qui ?
<YoBoY> pas du tout, tu ne l'as pas cités, et j'ai vu passer aucuns mails (mais je suis loin d'être attentif dernièrement)
<ZobjO_o> tu sais à qui je pourrai m'adresser ?
<ZobjO_o> plus particulièrement
<YoBoY> pour ?
<YoBoY> ces images ?
<YoBoY> non
<ZobjO_o> :-/
<ZobjO_o> tu as les coordonnées mail de Pierre DONE
